# Too good to be true..



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm back! Again!!! lol Found a doe, for a steal. Hence the title, I don't have a great picture of her, but I am told she is ABGA 99% 3 year old doe. Has been exposed to pygmy? (why??) buck since November- so more than likely bred. Lady is asking $200 for her. I've attached the picture, and she is local to me so I plan on going to at least check her out within the next couple of days once this snow storm passes us. ughh.. But.. I guess my point is what do you all think of this doe? And the price? Too good to be true??


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Is she the all white one or the one with the red head?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

The one with the red head.. I'm assuming the all white goat is the buck that she has been in with the last couple months.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If that is the male, he is a LaMancha. She looks healthy.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

And be smart..ask about CL,CAE,Johnes ect!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well maybe that isn't who she is bred to then, she said pygmy.. but who knows. She has her papers, I thought too she seemed to look to be in good health. I'm going to go and see her Sunday morning. I plan on selling the kids that she is bred with now, just looking at her for my herd and have yet to see a 99% doe for that price local to me.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes I will for sure!!! I'm anxious to kind of quiz this lady and see whats going on, I have a feeling she lucked into this doe somehow not knowing what she has.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Disease status on her herd should be your first question.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

So I went with my gut.. and a little bit of I'm assuming God and didn't get the last doe I posted about. When we went to take a look at her, we could not even find the place where she was, no cell service to call, it was a disaster. So we headed home with no goat and bitterness. Well everything happens for a reason.. later that evening I got an email from a breeder I had been in contact with previously that he had 3 fullblood bred does for sale. I am finally happy to announce after asking a million questions- two of these girls will be coming home with me tomorrow evening!! (gps is loaded, cell service is available, and directions are written down! lol) I've attached pictures of them, not the best photos but theyre straight outta the muddy fields! DOB's on both of them is 10-2013. They were in my price range, and I think a great starting point for my herd!! I also attached a picture of the buck these does are bred to they're due the first week of April! Any tips on keeping the stress down for these girls? I'm a little concerned with the move a month away from kidding. On a side note.. my husband has given me the go ahead for my addition to our pole barn for more room


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The buck has some stout legs.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes! I'm very excited to see the kids from him outta the red doe.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Girls are home! I'll hopefully be able to get some pictures tomorrow!


----------

